# Social Life (Anonymous)



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Just a quick'n'dirty poll to generate a random sample of real world opinions. Feel free to vote, it's anonymous so honesty is appreciated!

Also, if you chose other or would like to comment, feel free to do so!


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I work, I do socialize but not much


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a weekend job and I prefer not having a social life despite having the time and money for it. I also doubt every social activity requires money.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

At the moment I don't work but I barely have a need for social life anyway. There are a few people I meet from time to time. I used to hang out with my best friend once every few days but she's moved abroad soooo. Yeah.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't currently work, and I don't have a social life because I don't want one.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I currently work 3 days out of the week. I used to not have much of a social life and now it's almost 2 much. Lots of stuff going on all the time tbh.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Working. I still meet my friends from time to time, but one doesn't really need people to go out. I go to places by myself.


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

I work, but find I just don't have the energy and motivation to put into an active social life, even though I do technically have plenty of time for one.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I work and can't be bothered to have a social life.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

I voted 'other'. I work but my social life is very limited.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I voted other; I go to school, have a part-time job, and still time left for a social life... but I just don't have a social life.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Hypaspist said:


> Just a quick'n'dirty poll to generate a random sample of real world opinions. Feel free to vote, it's anonymous so honesty is appreciated!
> 
> Also, if you chose other or would like to comment, feel free to do so!


Other: I'm pretty preoccupied with coursework and have no desire for a social life. Even when I'm not preoccupied, I have no desire for a social life.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I work like 20 hours a week so I have time for a social life but don't have one (outside of the internet) because everybody irl hates me


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I socalize as much as I wanted to. some times I want it more, sometimes I do not. it all depends on whos involved xD


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I feel happy with my social life. It's not like I'm out every night. I have just moved to a new city. I attend a church here, therefore I've made alot of new acquaintances and of those I would consider at least 4 to be close friends (2 couples). This church is super social so we're always inviting each other over or going for coffee or something. Last night I had last minute dinner guests and we had a blast! Loving it here. Since I am new here I am not working. We also have the occasional guest from the city that we left, who come and stay.


----------



## angelcarnivore (Apr 15, 2015)

Hypaspist said:


> Just a quick'n'dirty poll to generate a random sample of real world opinions. Feel free to vote, it's anonymous so honesty is appreciated!
> 
> Also, if you chose other or would like to comment, feel free to do so!


I do not socialize with coworkers, nor at home. I will go on vacation with the specific intention of socializing twice a year- but the two do not mix without compartmentalization.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I study and have no interest in a social life outside of the internet. 'Hanging out' bores me to tears.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I work and go to school, so I really don't have much time for a social life. This doesn't particularly bother me, though.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm pretty much a bum right now.

I have no work (though I'm currently on a job hunt - first ever!) and I have no social life, but in my defense, I'm saving up my money for my future travels and business plans.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Work hard, play hard.


----------

